# Another summer vacation...



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

My mother has expressed an interest in foreign travel. Our trip to Dublin has been postponed to October for scheduling issues, but one of the other places on the short list is the Canadian Rockies.

I get some very nice perks from Fairmont Hotels, so I'm looking at their resorts - Lake Louise, Banff, Whistler, etc. 

My mother is independent but hardly athletic - does anyone have an opinion on any of these properties in terms of which would be most enjoyable if not there for skiing or other sports?


----------



## Canadian (Jan 17, 2008)

I once hiked at Lake Louise as a small boy, on the same trail as many families. Entirely doable, but may be challenging for somebody who'd rather sit besides a pool, drinking Iceberg vodka.

Thomas


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

Never been to Lake Louise. Whistler is great skiing and pretty good hiking. Not sure what else one would do, though. Banff may be your best choice. Not sure why, but Banff always struck me as having more to do and enjoy outside of skiing and hiking.

The biggest benefit to Whistler is that you can spedn a few days there and then spend some time in Vancouver and Victoria.


----------



## Penang Lawyer (May 27, 2008)

Been to Lake Louise and Banff and both have full service hotels which have fine restaurants and plenty of activities to fit all different levels. Go to both if you can but either one is great.


----------

